# 300/400ex electrical issues



## buggsfeld (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone else had a problem with the 300/400 ex nuetral light, headlight, starter etc.... Shorting out, only to have it work fine upon "wiggling" the harness rear of the headlight. I can not find a short useing a continuity tester and was wondering if there is a symptomatic problem with possibly switchs/fuses/wireing/ignition/stator etc. Any advise at all would be greatly appreciated as this is stumping several of my rideing partners as well.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never had any problems with mine in 7 years, and I haven't heard of that before.

You might look around on exriders.com forum. That's a great sport bike forum!


----------



## hondamudder04 (May 10, 2009)

what model do you have


----------

